# 1/16 scale funny cars and Dragsters



## jtwaclawski

Anyone here collect these? I recently won a 1/16 Jeb Allen R/E Dragster (Preying Mantis) on Ebay. Unfortunately it did not come with any decals. So, I'm looking for a high resolution scan so I can re-create the decals for my kit.

I'm also interested in getting a hold of more of the 1/16th scale (or the illusive 1/8th scale) funnies and dragsters as well. So if you know where to get them.......

Jeffrey


----------



## Capt. Krik

Sorry J.T., never had the Preying Mantis so I can't help you there. Occasionally you can find rereleases of Revell's 1\16th scale drag racers.
Last time I looked Slixx had Jungle Jim's Vega funny car. They may also still have Mickey Thompson's Grand Am funny car. I bought a Jungle Jim off them last year. This is a sealed kit and runs under $30. It's on my workbench now. It is going to become Barry Setzer's Vega f/c.
Revell is also scheduled to rerelease the 1/16th California Charger front engine dragster sometime next year.

www.slixx.com

Check under kits and click on Revell. If I remember right the Jungle Jim kit is on the last page.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Just checked Slixx. They don't have the Mickey Thompson kit but Jungle Jim is still there on the last page. They also have Beebe & Mulligan's 1/16th front engine dragster. Forgot that one had been released earlier this year.


----------



## NUM11BLADE

I thought I heard that Slixx was going out of business awhile ago, must not have or I heard wrong. Yeah the 1/16 scale Dragster and Funny car kits from the 70s are neat.


----------



## Capt. Krik

NUM11BLADE said:


> I thought I heard that Slixx was going out of business awhile ago, must not have or I heard wrong. Yeah the 1/16 scale Dragster and Funny car kits from the 70s are neat.


Actually, they had thought of dropping their decal line. They ended up just dropping their Nascar decals because of the high licensing fees associated with Nascar merchandise. They are still producing drag racing & trans am decals. They still offer lots of aftermarket merchandise for sale.


----------



## NUM11BLADE

Glad to here they will still be around, I book marked the link. Just might pick somthing up off them.


----------



## jtwaclawski

Been there (Slixx). UNfortunately they don't have the decals I'm looking for. If I can just get a good scan I'll remake them myself seeing as that's what I do. I think Slixx is great BUT they don't have any Don 'the Snake' Prudhomme decals. 

Also I just missed out on a "Da Fast Guys" R/E dragster on Ebay. Just trying to collect them all now. I'll build them all later. I have several of the Mickey Thompsons. I use to have the U.S. Marines as a kid. Now I just have the red one and a set of Slixx decals for the Marines. I'd even try for the Aurora 1/16th kits but they go for BIG bucks.

Jeffrey Waclawski
JTGraphics


----------



## Capt. Krik

jtwaclawski said:


> I think Slixx is great BUT they don't have any Don 'the Snake' Prudhomme decals.
> 
> Jeffrey Waclawski
> JTGraphics


You noticed that too. They also don't have any for Don Garlits. Think maybe those two guys want to much licensing money to use their names? They certainly were two of the most famous drivers of the 60's & 70's.

On the upside, they now have a decal sheet for Tom McEwen's Care Free Duster. Always wanted to do that car. I was a big Mongoose fan as a kid.


----------



## jtwaclawski

Got the Carefree Mongoose the other day. I'm in the process (very slowly) of doing the Snake II and Mongoose II as well as some of the other cars. Now that I have the Carefree Mongoose, I can use that as a basis for the Carefree Snake. Fun thing is that Jimmy Flinstone is now doing a 1/16th scale Cuda body. 

I'm aslo going to make (one day) a resin conversion for the Old HotWheels Snake and Mongoose Front Engine dragsters in 1/16th. I just got a set of teh old Aurora 1/16 scale drivers I'm planning on modifying and casting them to fit into the Revell kit seats.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Cool!
Do you remember if Revell ever did a 1/16th version of any of Garlits' cars. I know they had a kit of one of his dragsters in 1/25th but don't remember seeing any in the larger scale.

I had the 1/24th scale Mongoose & Snake front engine rails. Kinda of disappointing that they didn't have the chassis in them. Just the body panels that you attached the axles and the engine. Still they looked pretty cool when they were assembled and painted. 

I'd love to see Monogram reissue the Carefree rear engined dragsters. It's been awhile but I remember those as being nice little kits.


----------



## jtwaclawski

Garlitz had the Rear Engine Dragster in 25th and 16th. I have a 1/16th. In the mid 70's Revell also released some of these in 1/8th but I have not been able to find any of those.....yet.


----------



## Capt. Krik

I must have missed the 1/16th Garlits. Hopefully they will rerelease that in the future. Didn't even know about the 1/8th scale kits. Those must be rare. I don't recall even seeing one on E-Bay. Now that would be one helluva display at 1/8th scale.


----------



## jtwaclawski

As to the 1/8th, I'm hoping that I'm remembering it correctly. It was about 28 years ago when I had one of their catalogs from joining the Revell Modeler's club - or what ever it was called.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Man! I'd love to have one of those 1/8th scale kits. They must have had incredible detail at that scale.


----------



## jtwaclawski

Hey Capt. Kirk,

I'm going to be doing as many of the 1/16th decals Funny Car decals as I can (meaning what ever Slixx doesn't carry). I'm working on the Snake Vega right now but I'm planning on doing a bunch sometime down the road.


----------



## Capt. Krik

OK, refresh my memory, was the Vega painted the same as Don's Monza F/C? That was the red, white and blue car with the Army sponsorship. For some reason I just can't remember the Vega funny. Also did that Vega have the slant nose or the earlier blunt nose. If it was painted like the Monza that would be impressive at 1/16th. I had the 1/25th scale Monza years ago but believe it got trashed. Cool looking paint job on that one.

If you're going to be offering those Snake decals for sale I would be interested in purchasing a set. Love your decals. Your set for the cutaway Enterprise really did the trick. Still got a set of your Klingon D7 decals. Now I just have to find the time to strip my old D7 and give her a new paint job. Oh and the gold vent decals for the PL Enterprise really add to the kit. Nice touch.


----------



## jtwaclawski

Yes the Vega was a slant nose and had the Army paint scheme. I'll let you know when the decals are done.

Oh, there was a 1/16th resin Monza body on Ebay a while back. I forgot to bid on it. Haven't seen one since.


----------



## Capt. Krik

I found some of my old Drag Racing USA magazines today. Lo and behold one had a picture of the Snake's Vega. Funny, I really don't remember this car. 
Count me in for a set of those Snake decals. I see Slixx sells a resin slant nose for the Revell 1/16th scale Vegas.
That would be great to get a 1/16th Monza. I don't believe Revell ever did any Monzas in that scale.


----------



## jtwaclawski

He only ran the Vega for about 4 months according to a book I have. Then he went back to the Cude but with the Army paint job. Shortly after that he went to the Monza.


----------



## Capt. Krik

jtwaclawski said:


> He only ran the Vega for about 4 months according to a book I have. Then he went back to the Cude but with the Army paint job. Shortly after that he went to the Monza.


OK! I remember the Cuda with the Army paint scheme. The Vega was just a total blank. Even after I found a picture of it I couldn't remember seeing it before. Weird!


----------



## jeffaary

Hi:

My name is Jeff and I just subscribed to the board. I found it by doing a web search for Snake and Mongoose II decals. I have been waiting for a long time for someone to do them. I am currently negotiating with a professional decal maker to do them. If one of the board members is already working on them maybe I should wait???????

On a related note, I am hesitant to do any other Snake & Mongoose cars because 1320 die cast has done other Prudhomme and McEwen cars already. My guess is someday they will do the Carefree cars. I doubt they will ever do the Hotwheels cars because Mattel is so overprotective of their name and logo.

-Jeff


----------

